

Computers can only do what you tell them to do - oscardelben
http://oscardelben.com/articles/2009/12/30/computers-can-only-do-what-you-tell-them-to-do.html

======
nfnaaron
Sometimes telling a computer what to do feels like telling these two guards
what to do (about one minute in).

From Monty Python and the Holy Grail ("the curtains" scene)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVWH01E2weA>

